# Search Engine Optimization



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Came across this and thought that it might be helpful. 
.
This is a really good step-by-step tutorial:
.
For Google and Yahoo, one of the most relevant factors when it comes to deciding what websites will rank at the top is INCOMING LINKS. That is, how many other websites link to yours and which ones.
.
In this article I will talk about getting high-quality incoming links.
.
Quality over quantity
Having a bunch of links pointing to your website is good, but not as good as having some GREAT ones. Who links to you is a lot more important than how many websites link to you.
.
There are two main factors that are taken into consideration by the main search engines to determine how much each link is worth. The first on is the reputation of the website. A link from CNN is worth 100 links from your friends’ blogs (that is, if your friends’ blogs have very little authority).
.
The second factor is content relevant to your website. For example, if you sell shoes, a link from a website about shoes is more important than a link from a website about cars.
.
New links rate
This refers to how many new links you get every week. Google assumes that if a lot of people are linking to your website, then your website must have good information. However, Google is really good at finding out what links are legitimate and what links are not. If you were thinking about spamming blogs and forums just to get a lot of new links, forget it. It will actually hurt your rankings.
.
You need to understand that Google’s job is to provide good search results. Imagine searching for “red shoes” and getting results about blue skirts and black dresses. You will never use that search engine again. That is why Google doesn’t like it when you try to manipulate their results. You are messing with their business.
.
Do things ethically and you will get the results you are looking for. Don’t take shortcuts.
.
Anchor text
The anchor text is the link description, such as “Click here to see our collection of red shoes” or “Red shoes here”. If the anchor text has your keywords in it, Google assumes that the page the link is pointing to is relevant to those keywords.
.
Age of links
The older a link is, the more weight it has and the more is worth to you. Give people who link to you a good reason to keep that link forever.
.
Text surrounding the link
A lot of low-quality websites have a very common characteristic: they put a lot of links on one page that are not even related to each other. If you have your red shoes link in an article that talks about blue jeans is not nearly as good as having it in an article that talks about red shoes. Google got pretty good at analyzing words and their meanings. They can tell if a link is totally off-topic.
.
The other thing to keep in mind is that if a page links to 15 websites is not as good as if it links to your website only.
.
Page Rank
Although many people claim that Page Rank doesn’t matter anymore, it still does. It was a much better indicator a couple of years ago, but it is not worthless now.
.
The thing with Google Page Rank is that it is a little bit outdated. But it will still give you a good idea as far as how popular a website is.
.
The bottom line
Do things the right way. And most importantly, do the right things. Don’t buy/sell links. Post incredible content on your website and you will get many great-quality links. Focus on quality, not quantity. And create an amazing website for your visitors, not the search engines. If your website is outstanding and visitors love it, so will the search engines. Zeke Camusio


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

good stuff. I will read more on this later. I gotta go get a new tip and finish the back side of my place tonight. 

thanks for the article


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ewing, you might want to credit the author or provide a link to where you found this to dodge those pesky copyright/plagiarism issues.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It was on another forum. I will put his name. 
Thanks


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I know there has been a topic on this already. so I don't know if this was posted yet. Check out the Google Keyword Tool for house painting 
Have fun, hope its helpfull


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay Ewing. Hey I read what was above and from this last month of messing around with teh webbing pages I have come up with some pretty cool theories.. or ideas. Your website can be multiple sites in one. I have the google searches for a set of keywords come up as 1-3 on google for certain search criteria. Meaning, each page of your site can in effect showcase or "stand alone, yet united" toward your business' goal. I JUST printed out each page of my site. I am going to go through it, using each of the keywords I have set for each page in an articulate yet repetitive way on each page in neatly/professionally written way to boost word count for each word used and for general site exposure.

you dig?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I know there has been a topic on this already. so I don't know if this was posted yet. Check out the Google Keyword Tool for house painting
> Have fun, hope its helpfull


so hey.. I just looked up wood rot repair.. nothing, not enough to graph says the deal. Okay.. I look up wood rot.. and it has a grid but falls flat for this month.. so seasonally there right there should be some keywords you can think of to put in in around certain times of year to get into the search for that time of year right? Or does it take the engines to find new words?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f101/i-just-built-website-today-65118/


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I love how if you graph the data over the last few years, you see a very nice decline in search volume correlating exactly with the decline in the economy. It WILL pick up soon, brace yourselves for all that extra work


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Okay Ewing. Hey I read what was above and from this last month of messing around with teh webbing pages I have come up with some pretty cool theories.. or ideas. Your website can be multiple sites in one. I have the google searches for a set of keywords come up as 1-3 on google for certain search criteria. Meaning, each page of your site can in effect showcase or "stand alone, yet united" toward your business' goal. I JUST printed out each page of my site. I am going to go through it, using each of the keywords I have set for each page in an articulate yet repetitive way on each page in neatly/professionally written way to boost word count for each word used and for general site exposure.
> 
> you dig?


Absolutely correct. in fact, there is no such thing as a "website" to the Google bots. There are only web pages. You route the bot around and have one page help another with your internal link structure. As it was told to me for optimum SEO, pick 3-4 key words of phrases that you want a page to rank for. You optimize that page for that/those keywords. Then you link from your home page using anchor text to that page to pass along "link juice".


----------



## Solution Industries (Oct 4, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> You optimize that page for that/those keywords.


That needs to be said again. Links are nothing when Google can't tell what your page is about. 
That means using a title tag, meta-description, H1 tag, paragraphs and subheadings, naming images, describing images (alt/title text) and linking back out to relevant pages. Our web developer sits beside the tradie who's writing the page text.

If you're website is all in flash - you've got little hope.
If you're using a CMS (content management system) it must be *very* well designed and employed.
If you're using a web developer who is slack, you need to find another.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Absolutely correct. in fact, there is no such thing as a "website" to the Google bots. There are only web pages. You route the bot around and have one page help another with your internal link structure. As it was told to me for optimum SEO, pick 3-4 key words of phrases that you want a page to rank for. You optimize that page for that/those keywords. *Then you link from your home page using anchor text to that page to pass along "link juice".*


Please Please PLEASE expand on that anchor text please!



Solution Industries said:


> That needs to be said again. Links are nothing when Google can't tell what your page is about.
> That means using a title tag, meta-description, H1 tag, paragraphs and subheadings, naming images, describing images (alt/title text) and linking back out to relevant pages. Our web developer sits beside the tradie who's writing the page text.
> If you're website is all in flash - you've got little hope.
> If you're using a CMS (content management system) it must be very well designed and employed.
> If you're using a web developer who is slack, you need to find another.


:thumbsup:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Please Please PLEASE expand on that anchor text please!
> /quote]
> 
> 
> The *anchor text*, *link label* or *link title* is the visible, clickable text in a hyperlink. The words contained in the anchor text can determine the ranking that the page will receive by search engines.


----------



## joselucas (Nov 8, 2009)

> That needs to be said again. Links are nothing when Google can't tell what your page is about.


 They are only the most important part of the equation to get good rank for your keyword. You can do H1 Tags, H2 Tags, H3 Tags, Bold Text, Italic Text, Meta Tags, and Title and that won't put you on first page in Google. The anchor and good quality link will do it.


----------



## Steve the Painter (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the good post. I am just trying to get into the whole SEO issue myself. Good luck to you.
- Steve
http://thepaintprofessional.com/index.html


----------



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

Perfect explanation on incoming links' worth with a viable website compared to family/friends websites! Thanks


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Good info here. Very good topic for this site since a lot of us have websites. Besides my painting business, I also have an ecommerce store selling ATV parts I started a few months ago. After going through a couple flaky web designers, I started doing everything myself. A couple months ago I didnt know what SEO is.


----------

